
Size Matters | Only the Longest Blockchain Is the True Blockchain - acob
https://achainofblocks.com/2018/09/02/the-longest-blockchain-explained/
======
jfried1082
This point/article is pretty well illustrated. I wish you would have provided
some additional info on what actually happens to orphaned blocks.

